# GTS Insurance for young person



## htmlblock (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, just other day insured my gts-t (gtr look a like) for £2400 fully comp.

Despoit £440
then £178 each month, best price I got on confused.com

I'm 24, 1 Years NCB.

Was that a good price a paid?????

My last car Alfa 156 was £600 fully comp.

Regards,

Phil.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Well i am 21 now and with 1 ncb and mine on a Gtr R33 it is About £110 a month around that!, (almost 2 years ncb)


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Have you tried Aplan Thatcham?
Japanese Grey Import Insurance


----------



## htmlblock (Feb 29, 2008)

no, it think i shall


----------



## (0o)---(o0) (Aug 5, 2007)

see_no_evo, which insurance are you with?


----------



## colin_duncangtr (Jun 4, 2007)

well i went with elephant and put my old man as a main driver and me as named. only 22 and got my 32 gtr with exaust alloys and other bits and bobs for £820. just had to buy a cheep astra for getting to work which was only 320 in my own name getting me some NCB. 

at the end o the day i have had some people moaning about being a named driver but bugger it aslong as you can have the car on the road and not have to pay an arm and a leg its all good in my eyes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

htmlblock said:


> Hi, just other day insured my gts-t (gtr look a like) for £2400 fully comp.
> 
> Despoit £440
> then £178 each month, best price I got on confused.com
> ...


That Seems very High, i would think we could do it for around £1200 per year (depending on details). If you would like to receive a quotation you could complete the details at Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist and i'll email you back a price.

Then if our price is much less you could the look at the possibility of cancelling your higher quote to switch to us you.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i was 22 when got mine and was paying 1800 approx 5 years ago i would think you can get it for between 1200 and 1400 punds as i tried to get qoute on gtr 33 and a 32 and was only 800 but am old git now at 29

lee


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

that insurance on there is very good gave me a good quote worth tryin


----------



## htmlblock (Feb 29, 2008)

*cheaper yes!*

Wow yes i'm now insured with them (greenlight) my quote was £997.70 was cancelled old insurance at £2800.

Only pain is that I have to fax over lots of paperwork and no windscreen cover  Apart from that seems all good so far, should stick with them for now!

Phil.


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

gtsm said:


> i was 22 when got mine and was paying 1800 approx 5 years ago i would think you can get it for between 1200 and 1400 punds as i tried to get qoute on gtr 33 and a 32 and was only 800 but am old git now at 29
> 
> lee


Iv managed to get mine down to £644 Fcomp £500 Exes or £744 with protection of NCB that was through the AA of all places!! was well chuffed I turned 29 3 Wks ago. Try there web site as its always cheeper


----------

